# New Grinder for the Studio



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Decided to get some new kit in the training studio, so received this Mazzer Major-E today;

































Super fast, lovely neat pile of grounds and a fan to keep things cool. Stays on for a couple minutes after grinding.

Looking forward to giving it a proper workout the next few weeks!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

looks gorgeous


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

now that's a grinder!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I HATE YOU ; )

pricey? Few shops in Brum use 'em and rate 'em


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

They are pretty expensive, but great value - the output is fantastic! I've used them lots while doing on-site training and decided to bite the bullet!


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

That's some tasty hardware right there...


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

yeah i agree, nice doserless big burr grinder. Thats just what you need really!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Bit small though!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Video video video


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Will do!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

​
Yeah +1 on video Michael

Was looking at buying one last month, probably should save a bit first









Royal sized flat burrs in a 'compact' case!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Only thing I would say, the Major is slightly faster than the royal. It spins much faster.

The resulting (potential) negative of that - The extra heat generated could be an issue if you were an insanely busy shop.

For home use the Major is much more other-half friendly


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Only thing I would say, the Major is slightly faster than the royal. It spins much faster.
> 
> The resulting (potential) negative of that - The extra heat generated could be an issue if you were an insanely busy shop.
> 
> For home use the Major is much more other-half friendly


Yep, Royal is quality (as is the Major)

The biggest dilemma for me, is that you can get a secondhand 'doser' version of either of these for under £300 quid!

When you factor in £1000 for the Major-E and rather more for the Royal-E, you have to at least consider a doser in your home..

Having weighed up the doser/doserless argument, i'm still on the fence though..

Both are great in different ways I guess!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

There are pro's and cons. I think for a shop doserless / on demand / high-end is needed.

For home 2nd hand modified doser versions are economical and easier to single dose and switch between coffees


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

aphelion said:


> Yep, Royal is quality (as is the Major)
> 
> The biggest dilemma for me, is that you can get a secondhand 'doser' version of either of these for under £300 quid!
> 
> ...


Hopefully I will have some metal chutes done ( in time for the grind off )that bolt into the inside of the doser chamber that turn the royal, sj and mini into a hybrid doser less, would mean the second hand beasts can be modded for a bit less.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

well you've made me wanna hold off again coffeechap







i'd be interested to see those.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

shrink said:


> well you've made me wanna hold off again coffeechap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooooooo stick with the baby grinders.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> For home 2nd hand modified doser versions are economical and easier to single dose and switch between coffees


Yeah, maybe i'm missing the point..

In my opinion, a Vario is all those things out of the box!

My reason for switching to a large commercial grinder would be purely grind quality (maybe build quality).

I think the trade off at home would be convenience, size, maybe some retention

To me, most dosers are not good out of the box, so will need modifying (which to me is a design flaw, or its not being used as designed!)

This is why I feel that for convenience in the home, I would take a doserless over a doser

I don't want to be taking the machine apart to get it to work..I want it to work 'as designed'

But then, I can't really afford £1000 for a grinder...so i'm screwed either way lol

I still need convincing that a doser is what I want!

If I can get my head around that, then i'll plonk £300 quid down on a secondhand Royal doser tomorrow!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Then buy a modded royal! The dosers are not flawed in their design, they are completely fit for purpose which is for it to used in a commercial environment, full of grinds so that the weight of grinds evenly distributes the coffee into each dosing compartment, this then means fairly accurate dosing can be done from a dosing chamber and is totally adjustable to suit the dose required. They are however not fit for home use and that is where modding comes in.

Good luck getting a royal for 300 that ou don't have to do anything to at all, including getting our hands dirty de-gunging it.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, that's partly what i'm saying..

The doser is 'not' being used as it was designed (i.e. its not designed for home use).

So i'd be modifying something to fit in the home, which was not designed to fit in the home..

I appreciate if I buy a doser royal/major I would probably need to do the mods myself..

I'm not scared of getting my hands dirty, I just want it to work as it was designed


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I agree, it would be great if the doserless ones came up at even half sensible prices, but so far I have never seen a royal e go for less than 800, if I manage to get the mod done for inside the chamber it will be a really easy retro fit as I hate having to spend copious amounts of time modifying grinders.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I agree, it would be great if the doserless ones came up at even half sensible prices, but so far I have never seen a royal e go for less than 800, if I manage to get the mod done for inside the chamber it will be a really easy retro fit as I hate having to spend copious amounts of time modifying grinders.


Yeah defo, all electronic mazzers carry a serious premium.

Would be nice to see that chute mod









I'd love a Vario with all metal construction, 83mm flat burrs, and a decent adjustment collar..

damn that's a Royal-E...


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i think i'll just have a vario







i'll be happier !


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

shrink said:


> i think i'll just have a vario
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, its 'probably' good enough...


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

This was the ghetto doserless mod I made for my old super jolly - it was crap!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Did you sell attraction tickets to the beans for a ride on that mod?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

funinacup said:


>


I'm in love


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its only going to speed up when the burrs season too


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> This was the ghetto doserless mod I made for my old super jolly - it was crap!


Lets be honest the SJ was never designed to be doserless. Even the SJ-E is hopeless ; )


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

That major is superb.

If I had space for one!!!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Get yourself through and have a play!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Hopefully I will have some metal chutes done ( in time for the grind off )that bolt into the inside of the doser chamber that turn the royal, sj and mini into a hybrid doser less, would mean the second hand beasts can be modded for a bit less.


Ooo, I can be test pilot for these if you like PP


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Edit: posted in error


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

funinacup said:


> Get yourself through and have a play!
> 
> Michael
> 
> Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


I could well do









What are your plans on wed? Could hike the cherub into the back of the car for a play!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Afraid I'm busy all this week but could do Saturday?

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Will let ya know


----------

